#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Around The World With Buadhai -- 1977

## buadhai

Back in early 1977 my life had sort of fallen apart. My Nicaraguan wife ran off with my best friend (with whom she'd been having an affair since before we were married). My attempt to buy a cabin in the Mendocino redwood forest fell through and I was stuck in a boring job with the government in Ukiah, California.

Inspired by a travel article in Stewart Brand's Whole Earth Catalog, I quit my job and took the cabin purchase down payment and started off on a trip around the world. My goal was to do the entire thing overland where ever possible and to only fly over the ocean or over borders that were closed to travelers.

I started out taking the train from Los Angeles to New York and then flying to Europe via a cheap flight on Icelandic Air, which was very popular in the years before airline deregulation.

In this thread I'll use few words and lots of pictures, starting out with the big route map:

----------


## buadhai

(Those of you who are British or for whom the thought of the English countryside induces waves of nausea might consider skipping this post and waiting for the next one.)

After landing in Luxembourg I headed straight across the Channel to London where I hoped to make some onward travel arrangements. I ended up at Trailfinders in Kensington where I booked a London to Katmandu overland trip with Exodus Expeditions and bought a few essential air tickets.

Unfortunately, my desire to quickly depart for Asia was thwarted. It was mid-March and the overland trip did not leave until May. I guess I had a hankering for some clotted cream and a hike across Dartmoor so I headed out for Devon. 

I ended up staying at this small guesthouse called Brock Park just on the outskirts of the town of Chagford:


Brock Park


Brock Park Gate


Run by a retired vicar and his wife. (Couple on the left.)


The old Aga kept the place nice and warm.




Chagford is a lovely old town.


The countryside is beautiful.


With some nice little homes.


I stayed for a month exchanging labor for room and board. They needed someone who could cut glass, plant lettuce and keep the place in shape.


Druid circle on Dartmoor. I finally got my hike in.

Up next: A side trip to Scottland with some skiing in the Cairngorms and a look at the Isle of Skye.

More Here

----------


## cantona

Nice pics Bud.  Do you still look like one of the Village People?

----------


## buadhai

Fit right in, don't I? (Notice my teeth weren't so yellow back then....)

----------


## MeMock

1977, wow I was only 1 year old then!

Can't believe you didn't make Australia, oh well your loss  :Smile: 

Great thread - I look forward to reading more.

----------


## buadhai

> Can't believe you didn't make Australia, oh well your loss


My tent mate on the London to Katmandu overland leg was an Aussie from Brisbane. I've been to visit and traveled all over Oz since then. You're right. Great place.

----------


## NickA

I was born in '77, but I'd always assumed MeMock was quite a bit older than me, don't know why! Sorry MM :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

You mean I'm hanging out here with a bunch of kids?

----------


## MeMock

> I was born in '77, but I'd always assumed MeMock was quite a bit older than me, don't know why! Sorry MM


Just shows how mature I am!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Thetyim

> You mean I'm hanging out here with a bunch of kids?


Sit down sonny

Don't you know when you are out-aged ?

----------


## Gerbil

> 


Fcuk me. That looks a bit grim. Not much of a nightlife scene then?

----------


## buadhai

> That looks a bit grim. Not much of a nightlife scene then?


This is the English countryside, not bloody Patpong. Nightlife means squatting in the quiet pub with the sign out front that says "Ring 'O Bells" or something like that. It's there on the left. Must be 400 years old. Big old beams blackened by smoke, a fireplace big enough to live in and shiny belt buckles all over the walls.

----------


## aging one

Let me get AO and his Asian adventures over and you step up to the plate mate.  Shouldnt be too damn much longer, its downhill after release. But with a chiller thrown in. :Smile:  

You have the pix down as well. Thanks to Marmers I have a few.

----------


## buadhai

OK. I'll wait to post the next installment after your Asian Adventures are done.

This is project is sort of push for me. I've had these photos digitized for years now and am just now getting them up on a web site. I thought if I committed to posting one episode a week here I might keep that project going as well.

----------


## Thetyim

> and shiny belt buckles all over the walls.


Do you mean horse brasses ?

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
>  That looks a bit grim. Not much of a nightlife scene then?
> 
> 
> This is the English countryside, not bloody Patpong. Nightlife means squatting in the quiet pub with the sign out front that says "Ring 'O Bells" or something like that. It's there on the left. Must be 400 years old. Big old beams blackened by smoke, a fireplace big enough to live in and shiny belt buckles all over the walls.


So the old trout out front didnt get many barfines then?

----------


## buadhai

> Do you mean horse brasses ?


Ah, a cultural ambassador. Just what I need right now. Yes, I suppose that's what they were.

As for the "old trout" out front; I'm afraid I'm insufficiently familiar with your customs and language to suss out your exact question....

----------


## Thetyim

> That looks a bit grim. Not much of a nightlife scene then?


Just try googling up
"The Chagford Merrymakers"
An evenings entertainment well worth forgetting, in fact I would wager a penny to a pound that BH had forgotten them on purpose.
They were famous because of the number of people who died of boredom during the entertainment

----------


## buadhai

Did I ever say that my stay in Chagford was exciting? 

Picturesque? Quaint? Relaxing? Colder than a witch's tit?

All of the above, but certainly not exciting. Except of course when we pulled some sheep out of Grimpen Mire....

----------


## klongmaster

> You mean I'm hanging out here with a bunch of kids?


  1948...so that makes me....well about you vintage BH

----------


## buadhai

> 1948...so that makes me....well about you vintage BH


We're a bit ancient now though, aren't we?

----------


## aging one

thanks budhai, I am posting more now. So I am waiting for yours.  I did manage to send a photo via email today, so we may be going to get lucky. Well I sent it i still dont know if it got there. :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

What a lovely little town indeed. I love those trips back in time.

----------


## Old Croc

1948! As I'm the same vintage as you BH how come you keep trying to insult me by calling me old??

----------


## dirtydog

Damn, aint you dead yet you _stroppy_ old coffin dodger  :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

My memory is a little vague on these last few countries. So, if any of you spot any errors or think things need clarifying, please post or PM me.

TIA

----------


## diaw

They say that Dengue fever can be pretty terrible. Did you manage get some treatment for it, or just sweat it out?

----------


## buadhai

> They say that Dengue fever can be pretty terrible. Did you manage get some treatment for it, or just sweat it out?


I just sweated it out. The worst part lasted a week and then I had another week of aches, fever, and sores in the mouth. I did get some "moxibustion" 
treatments by an acupuncturist in Hong Kong, but that was at the tail end of the illness.

The Balinese authorities had warned people that Dengue was endemic to what used to be the swampy area just adjacent to Legian beach. But, as a fearless youth thinking that this couldn't happen to me I went and stayed there anyway. (That swampy area has long since been filled in and commercialized.)

I caught Dengue again last June in Surin. A buddy of mine and I stupidly left his car windows open all night. When we got in the car that morning we each got dozens of mosquito bites. One of the ones that bit me was infected and I was miserably ill again for ten days.

It is said that getting Dengue a second time can result in the hemorrhagic variety which is often fatal, but that didn't happen to me.

----------


## diaw

Thanks, buadhai... I'd heard really bad things about Dengue, particularly in Thailand - although, funnily-enough, many locals don't seem to know much about it.

----------


## Propagator

> My memory is a little vague on these last few countries. So, if any of you spot any errors or think things need clarifying, please post or PM me.


Not sure if the pictures of Repulse Bay are correct.  Repulse Bay was well developed in the early sixties - spent many a drunken day there  :Smile:   sun bathing and viewing the eye candy.  :Wink:  

Repulse Bay 2002



Another view of Jumbo Restaurant



Unfortunately I lost all the photos I took in the 60s

----------


## buadhai

> Not sure if the pictures of Repulse Bay are correct.


Any ideas then? I'm sure it's Hong Kong island as I didn't visit any place else, but I have no idea where it could be....

Anyone?

----------


## buadhai

Macau had some of the neatest colonial architecture. I loved just walking the streets. Back then it was sort of a backwater compared to Hong Kong. Run down and a little shabby; but quite intriguing.


As you can see the streets were almost devoid of vehicles; especially compared with busy Hong Kong.


The rice fields behind me are in Mainland China. You could walk up to this overlook if you wanted a peek at "Red" China.


I didn't have the guts to eat any of these, but they made a nice photo.


Macau harbor.

----------


## buadhai

Some more funky buildings in Macau.








Macau Harbor


Another view into mainland China from Macau.

----------


## Propagator

> Any ideas then?


Possibly Stanley or another Bay before you reached Repulse.

The old Star Ferry, about the only thing in Hong Kong that has not changed since I was there - apart from a new coat of paint  :Smile:  



The Macau pictures bring back memories.   :3some:

----------


## buadhai

> Possibly Stanley or another Bay before you reached Repulse.


I agree. I had a look at a map and think you're right. Those photos were probably taken from Stanley Road or that vicinity.

----------


## buadhai

Nice baskets.


I was surprised to see these portraits of Mao Tse Tung and Cho En Lai in Macao which was still a colony of Portugal.


Macau harbor.


Fish drying at Macau harbor.


The Bella Vista hotel was once one of the grand hotels of Asia. By 1977 it had been allowed to deteriorate and served mainly as a hostel for budget travelers like myself. Still, the rooms were OK, the place had a wonderful view which I'm enjoying here with my bottle of Portuguese Rose, hunk of cheese and crusty bread. 

The hotel is now the residence of The Portuguese Consulate General.

----------


## buadhai

Bridge over the Pearl River.


View from The Hotel Bella Vista.


Plumeria, Macau.


Made by preserving eggs in a mixture of alkaline soil and rice straw for several weeks.


The Bella Vista is the green building on the left.

From Macau I returned to Hong Kong and then flew on to Tokyo, Japan.

----------


## buadhai

Route Map

I flew from Hong Kong to the old Tokyo International airport at Haneda and took the monorail into town. Since I had a Japan Rail Pass I decided to get moving. First I went down to Nagoya to visit a friend and took a side trip to Kyoto. Then I headed all the way up north and spent almost two weeks touring the island of Hokkaido. Then it was back to Tokyo and on to Korea.


This is the famous rock garden at the Ryoan-ji Zen temple in Kyoto.


Kinkaku-ji, the Gold Pavilion. One of the buildings in the Rokuon-ji (Deer Garden Temple) in Kyoto. Covered with pure gold leaf. The original of this structure dates from the 13th century, but was burned down by a deranged monk in the 1950's and rebuilt. The building houses relic


Anyone know this temple in Kyoto?


Temple gate, Kyoto.


Katsura Imperial Villa, Kyoto

----------


## buadhai

Aomori Bay.  took the bullet train (Shinkansen) from Kyoto to Tokyo and then an ordinary overnight train from Tokyo to the northern port city of Aomori. From Aomori I took a ferry to the port city of Hokkaido, Hakodate. Now that the Sein Tunnel is open this ferry service no longer exists.


The ferry across the straight here took about four hours. There was lots of floor space to crash out on and the typical amusements.


I spent my first night in Sapporo. It was freezing cold. I spent most of my time in Sapporo in the underground shopping centers they have. This is a pretty typical room in an inexpensive Japanese travelers inn or Minshuku. Your get a three or four tatami mat room, a fold-up foam mattress, a nice thick comforter and a pillow that has barley seeds or something like that in it. The room usually includes hot water and greet tea. Meals are ordinarily extra. I'm not suer why this was served in my room. Note the heater. Wonder what that did to the oxygen and carbon monoxide levels in the room?


Hokkaido is a beautiful place. It doesn't look anything like the rest of Japan. In fact, you could imagine that you're in the American northwest or even Alaska. 

I liked the place so much I decided to apply for a job. I needed some dress shoes. I was wearing US 9 1/2 at the time and couldn't find any big enough to fit! I squeezed into a size 9, went to the job interview and got rejected. I ditched the shoes right away. Of course now most Japanese teenagers are bigger than I am so getting larger sized shoes would be no problem today.


Fishing nets.

----------


## buadhai

I took mainly local trains on Hokkaido and just got off when the mood struck.


The scenery changes everywhere you look.


Aside from the Japanese characters you could be in North America.


This is a typical rural railway station in Hokkaido. So uncrowded compared with the rest of Japan.

----------


## buadhai

Birch trees.


The indigenous people of Hokkaido are called Ainu. Their culture and language are quite distinct from the ethnic Japanese. They sometimes hide their identity to avoid racial discrimination.


This is a sulphur deposit from a nearby hot spring.


This volcanic lake, located in Akan National Park, is home to the famous spherical algae called "Marimo". There are a number of hot spring resorts in the area.


Lake Akan

----------


## buadhai

Lake Kussharo, Akan National Park


Fall Colors, Akan NP


Lake Akan


I think I was hitch hiking at this point to get to places not on the railway lines.


Japanese Inn, Hokkaido

----------


## buadhai

Rural road on Hokkaido


I believe that this room was used for judging produce at some sort of Autumn festival.


Lake Mashu, Akan National Park


Hot springs at Akan National Park


This old woman didn't budge the entire trip. Note how bundled up she is and how beat up her shoes are. Rural Japan is still quite poor in many areas.

----------


## buadhai

We're back in Tokyo now. This is one of Japan's famous pachinko parlors.


Shopping street, Tokyo.


These Tokyo high school girls couldn't wait to get their photos taken by the gaijin. 

Where are they now? All in their late 40's I'd guess.


Shrine in Tokyo.


Stone lanterns, Ueno Park, Tokyo.

----------


## buadhai

Ueno zoo had just received a pair of Pandas from China so the zoo was, well, a zoo.


Kids waiting to see the Pandas at Ueno zoo.


Tokyo Tower. Typical late Fall weather for Tokyo. Cold air. Gray skies. 

From Tokyo I flew on to Seoul, Korea.

----------


## buadhai

I never intended to visit Korea on this trip, but the agent at Trailfinders in London persuaded me to stop over there for a few days and save a bundle on the trans-Pacific air fare. 

I knew nothing about the place or what I ought to do there. It was bloody cold and I was out of money, so I just hung around Seoul for a few days. It was late November, but some sort of Autumn festival seemed to be going on.

This family is out for the cold, crisp day.


The group mixed in modern and traditional dress was waiting outside of a theater where I went to attend a dance performance.


Korean Dancers


Korean Dancers


Traditional Korean Musicians

----------


## buadhai

Photo Op





This massive temple is in the center of Seoul





Park in Seoul

----------


## buadhai

MeMock was kind enough to mail me the October 14/15 edition of _The Weekly Australian Magazine_ which contains an article by Rory MacLean who has recently written a book, Magic Bus: On the Hippie Trail from Istanbul to India, about at least part of the journey described in this thread.

I've ordered the book and am most anxious to read it and mire myself in even more nostalgia.

Thanks MeMock.

----------


## Tony Montana

Excellent stuff Buadhai

----------


## buadhai

Stone wall, Seoul


Park in Seoul


Stone pagoda, Seoul


When these guys were done they took off their farmer and cow outfits revealing normal business clothes underneath. I guess they went back to the office.


Note the shoes and trousers underneath the costumes.

----------


## buadhai

One morning I got up, bundled up and intended to take a bus somewhere. The bus pulled up to the stop and big sliding doors opened up in the side of the bus. As I stepped up to get on the smell of garlic was so overpowering that I stepped back, abandoned my plans and had coffee and doughnuts at this place instead.


Fall colors, Seoul


Floating Pagoda

From Seoul I flew to Honolulu. I spent one night there at the old Royal Hawaiian hotel. A few days after I got back to LA I bought a bicycle and got a job at Macdonald's flipping burgers. 

You'll recall the letter I wrote after reading that article in the International Herald Trbune while I was in Greece. 




> Something happened this day that would change my life significantly. Just after this coffee break I was reading the International Herald Tribune. I noticed an article saying that the US had concluded an agreement with the people of the Northern Mariana Islands that would create a commonwealth and would extend US Federal law, including the Social Security laws, to the Mariana Islands. I wrote the Social Security Administration (for whom I had formerly worked) asking them for a job on Saipan in the Mariana Islands.


That letter finally paid off. I was offered a US government job on Maui in Hawaii. I stayed there a year and then moved to the island of Saipan where I lived and worked for the next 26 years.

During those 26 years I visited Thailand and other countries in southeast Asia dozens of times.

I retired from the US Government in April of 2005 and moved to Thailand that same month.

----------


## daveboy

Shame it has to end but thanks.

----------


## Silent Ninja

Definately the best thread ever. Fantastic!

... it has made me want to sell the house and go travelling, but my wife doens't agree yet  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Definately the best thread ever. Fantastic!
> 
> ... it has made me want to sell the house and go travelling, but my wife doens't agree yet


Sell the missus too.

Great thread BH.  :goldcup:

----------


## MeMock

Well done BH - well done.

----------


## MeMock

> MeMock was kind enough to mail me the October 14/15 edition of _The Weekly Australian Magazine_ which contains an article by Rory MacLean who has recently written a book, Magic Bus: On the Hippie Trail from Istanbul to India, about at least part of the journey described in this thread.
> 
> I've ordered the book and am most anxious to read it and mire myself in even more nostalgia.
> 
> Thanks MeMock.


Anytime mate.

I saw that article and hadn't even got past the first paragraph and I said to my wife that I was going to mail it to you.

Wife is like 'who'

Me: A friend

Wife: Whats his name?

Me: I dunno

Wife: Have you met him?

Me: No

Wife: Farang bah!

----------


## Dougal

> Originally Posted by RandomChances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thetyim
> ...


I reckon its one of these



1952 merc 170. The perspective makes it look longer than it really is.

----------


## Thetyim

The 170 looks bigger than the one in BH's piccy.
Also the front wings are not the same shape.

This 170 is for sale in Bangers

----------


## Dougal

> This 170 is for sale in Bangers


How much? As a matter of interest only.

----------


## Thetyim

> How much? As a matter of interest only


He won't give a price on the internet.
You have to phone him.

Contact Mr. Phuvisit for further information
0811 811 181
0865 559 111

I have details of another one for sale at 1.2 million

----------


## Dougal

> He won't give a price on the internet.


No doubt a case of 'If you have to ask then you can't afford it'

----------


## quikia

Chanced upon this thread again after reading until the part before the Kyber Pass. Totally enjoyed your journey and captured moments. Reminded me of my trips during that period to Bangkok and Bali. 

I revisited Bali this year. Your pics captioned "Goa Gajah" is actually Gunung Kawi which is about 20 kilo away. It was a burial temple for a king and his numerous wives (nine, I believe) who threw themselves on his funeral prye. 

Its the nearest thing to Abu Simbel temple this part of the world. Unfortunately, the water fountains are not working now! Your pic captured the working water spouts where pilgrims collect the holy water from spouts to sputs in different containers!

I enjoyed this thread! Thanks

----------


## magpie

It got my vote.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

> I revisited Bali this year. Your pics captioned "Goa Gajah" is actually Gunung Kawi which is about 20 kilo away. It was a burial temple for a king and his numerous wives (nine, I believe) who threw themselves on his funeral prye.


Thanks, I tried to fix this on the main web page:

Around the World 1977

----------


## Smeg

This was a wonderful thread that I just got round to reading. Luckily I had a quiet day in the office to do some browsing.

I wonder if producing it was more work than living it. Kidding, that must have been an epic journey in the days before the internet and mobile phones. Very brave. 




> Originally Posted by buadhai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by RandomChances
> ...


The shape of the front wheel arch differs, as does the trimline and size of the back wheel arch..

----------


## Texpat

Nice story BH, wonderful pics and powerful words.

How did you manage your money on this trip? There were no ATMs and probably few chances to exchange. Were you ever afraid of being robbed at gunpoint, individually or with your group? How much were you carrying with you?

How about souviners. I know it sounds corny, but didn't you ever see something you wish you could have? Probably didn't buy much along the way is my guess.

Did you ever call home? Write postcards? Did you ever receive any correspondence from home?

----------


## buad hai

Thanks for the kind words, Texpat.

I had American Express travelers checks on this trip. When I was with the group we made regular bank trips so people could exchange what we needed, which was not much most of the time. I think I started the trip with about US$5,000. That lasted for nearly a year, including air tickets and all.

We were never robbed at gunpoint, but people did have things stolen during the trip; mostly out of out tents when we were absent. My tent-mate had his camera stolen along with all his exposed rolls of film. A real tragedy for him.

I didn't buy much most of the way. Mostly simple things like interesting clothing and a few trinkets. We were quite limited in storage space while on the truck. I did buy more once I was own my own; especially in Thailand and Indonesia. I still have an old lacquerware betel nut box I bought up in the Golden Triangle area.

I never called home, but I did correspond regularly. I used American Express offices to receive my mail. Happily, there was always something waiting for me at every stop.

The world has certainly changed since then: ATM's everywhere, e-mail, globalized fast food and way, way too many copies of Lonely Plant publications....

----------


## Texpat

I'll be honest, can't stop thinking about this post/pictures/words.

A few more questions. 

Could it be done today? Even with the most careful planners and astute logisticians? For sure the innocence would be lost. (driver cracked over the head for illegal fishing might be shot from unseen distance today)
But could it be done in your opinion?

There were a few references to being drunk and drugged. I know this was the end of the the hippie era, disco was king. If there wasn't a chance for some soothing brew a few times a week, I'd probably get to Jonesin'. I was a pup when you were travelling, but did you have fun day-to-day? Were there moments between the laborious hours of travel when you got a little shitty and had fun? Your tale is awesome, the likes I've never seen -- on the Internet. But the human element is circuitous. Were you gettin some? Ever dance with a horny honey in Bali? Please don't construe this as criticism... just questions that come to mind. I read your awesome tale front to back last night and havn't stopped thinking about it since. If it's none of my (the world's) business, I respect that.

Finally, what did you do for entertainment on the road? What music was popular with the varied bunch? Did you dance? Did you ever switch tent mates? What were the idisynchratic details that drew travellers together to sent them apart? (I don't fancy Survivor Series, but you're was a no-shit, months-long expedition) I'd love to try it.

Last night about the third page, I put on the best of Steely Dan.

1977:

1. Tonight's The Night, Rod Stewart 
2. I Just Want To Be Your Everything, Andy Gibb 
3. Best Of My Love, Emotions 
4. Love Theme From "A Star Is Born", Barbra Streisand 
5. Angel In Your Arms, Hot 
6. I Like Dreamin', Kenny Nolan 
7. Don't Leave Me This Way, Thelma Houston 
8. (Your Love Has Lifted Me) Higher And Higher, Rita Coolidge 
9. Undercover Angel, Alan O'Day 
10. Torn Between Two Lovers, Mary MacGregor 
11. I'm Your Boogie Man, K.C. and The Sunshine Band 
12. Dancing Queen, Abba 
13. You Make Me Feel Like Dancing, Leo Sayer 
14. Margaritaville, Jimmy Buffet 
15. Telephone Line, Electric Light Orchestra 
16. Whatcha Gonna Do?, Pablo Cruise 
17. Do You Wanna Make Love, Peter McCann 
18. Sir Duke, Stevie Wonder 
19. Hotel California, Eagles 
20. Got To Give It Up, Pt. 1, Marvin Gaye

Since I was 16, I've has serious wanderlust.

I now understand you avatar -- sweet.

----------


## SEA Traveler

buadhai;

your first series of pics of Seoul, Korea were at the *Gyeongbok Palace* which was the main palace during the Joseon Dynasty (1392-1910). It is one of five palaces in Seoul. Located in the northern part of Seoul.  You also had a picture of the Namdaemun (South) Gate which was one of the gates leading into the city.  there is also a Namdaemun Market in close proximity to the gate where the locals do there shopping.

Great photo journalism.

----------


## buad hai

> Could it be done today?


I suppose that's debatable. In the 30 years since then the world has shrunk so much and globalization has, in many ways, taken the thrill out of that kind of travel; at least on that route. I suspect that similar adventures could be had in some places in the world, but perhaps not on such a long route with such an extended history behind it.




> If there wasn't a chance for some soothing brew a few times a week


Some of us had a "wine club". We'd throw together whatever coin we had and buy a few bottles. Of course, this was not possible in some moslem countries.

I'll never forget the "wine" a friend of mine bought for the club one day. He'd found a bargain in Turkey and bought several lovely looking bottles with grapes on the outside. We sat around our usual circle and opened the first bottle only to find that he purchased some of the best wine vinegar available.

However, when booze was either not available or not affordable there were other diversions. Along most of that route both marijuana and hashish were readily available and marvelously inexpensive. One of my mates on the trip, a woman my age, seemed to spend most of her days procuring that evening's buzz. One evening she returned with what I thought was a massive bar of chocolate. Hashish it was.




> But the human element is circuitous. Were you gettin some?


This was a tough period in my life. I'd split up with my wife the year before. I didn't want to have anything to do with any women. There were a couple of ladies who made advances. I couldn't be bothered. I got over that. In fact, I did boink Bev, one of my travel mates, but only after we met up in California after the trip. Gave me crabs, did Bev.




> Finally, what did you do for entertainment on the road? What music was popular with the varied bunch? Did you dance? Did you ever switch tent mates? What were the idisynchratic details that drew travellers together to sent them apart?


The one song that stand out in my mind is "By the Rivers of Babylon". I still like the song and since we crossed at least one of those Babylonian rivers on the trip, it seemed appropriate.

During the days, most of us read books while traveling in the truck. In fact, we'd split paperback books into sections and pass them around so that one book could accommodate more than one person at a time. A couple of people had cassette tape recorders, so we did have music.

Evenings were pretty quiet while on that truck. We generally camped out in isolated areas and rarely spent any time in or near cities. As far as I know, there was no tent-mate swapping.

In retrospect, the truck bunch was a pretty interesting crew. Although we were all white, middle class native English speakers we were otherwise quite diverse in both interests and personalities. Naturally, there were conflicts. Most of these had to do with things like water consumption, food preparation and cleanliness. And, some people were more willing than others to spend money or endure a little hardship to enhance the overall experience. 

As you might have guessed, I was more or less a loner, even in that sort of atmosphere.




> your first series of pics of Seoul, Korea were at the Gyeongbok Palace


Thanks for the ID. I've never known what that place was.

----------


## farmerfloyd

I wish I had taken and documented my trip to europe on a tramp steamer in 1963. Bought a bike an traveled to spain for the cold , not many pictures, got homesick, hated the food, I could never do those bleak dark dirty towns with no women.I can see why he decided to retire in Thialand. Got to catch up on the girls that got away in 77. just teasing. A Great thread.

----------


## Happyman

For some reason that mystery car screams Renault at me - will do some digging  :Smile:

----------


## klongmaster

You'll be saddened to hear that some nutter burnt this place down this morning BH:








> *South Korean police say a man has admitted to starting the blaze that destroyed the country's greatest cultural treasure, the Namdaemun Gate.*   A fire late on Sunday ravaged the 600-year old wooden structure, leaving only the stone base intact.  
> Police say the man, a 69-year-old with an arson record, acted over a land row. 
> South Koreans have been stunned by the loss of the gate, one of the few buildings to survive both the Japanese occupation and the Korean War.

----------


## MeMock

Bloody shame that is  :Sad:

----------


## Bilbobaggins

absolutely brilliant thread, some amazing photos and a great read, many thanks!

footnote: I stayed at that Castle Howchow hotel in Kra Nuan, Khon Kaen before, beautiful place, owned by a guy from Manchester, England.

----------


## sunsetter

damn fine stuff bud !  been browsing threads and this one beats all have a green mate, classy stuff

----------


## sesame

Wonderful.

Thank you.

----------


## Chong Boy

[quote=buadhai;176091]


We drove by Loch Ness but saw no creatures.

Wow,cool picture. 'Urquhart Castle' 
I was there last year with the missus. the farm has gone now as you can see

We arrived late in the day and decided to go back in the morning for a walk around

Typical Scottish weather! Next day it looked like this and was bitterly cold with icy gales lol


Great thread, still working my wat through it  :goldcup:

----------


## El Gibbon

peudo GREEN!

E. G.

----------

